# old Bolens sixchows



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Category: Farm Tractor 
bolens garden tractor all steel with plows Farm Tractor 
For Sale: 2-wheel walkbehind steel bolens 
Located In: PENDLETON INDIANA USA 
Reply To: BRADY BAKER 765-778-8283 
For Sale: (2) ALL STEEL 2-WHEEL WALKBEHIND BOLENS GARDEN TRACTORS.ONE HAS BRIGGS MODEL "BR" ENGINE.THE OTHER TRACTOR DOESN'T HAVE ENGINE. TRACTORS HAVE PLOW UNITS. $250.00 FOR BOTH 



<img src=http://www.ssbtractor.com/photos/2222.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There you go sixchows...next winters project


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They would make a nice project! Any idea how old they are?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know sixchows the ad is how i found it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That thing doesn’t look like a summer project, it looks more like a career.
This will be the third Saturday in a row I’ve had to go in to work so my
1250 rejuvenation is suffering. I would only start a restore project on the
tractor in Jody’s picture if I could get a completion commitment from my
grandchildren.


----------

